# Execution Force by Joe Parrino



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/execution-force-hardback.html

Just had this appear in the inbox. Looks quite promising! Appears to be the tiein to the recently announced assassins boardgame. Should be an interesting read to see what this chaos warlord have been up to, that requires such a drastic step. His socalled imperium ending threat.


Edit:
What other stuff have this Joe Parrino written?

Edit2:
Looks to be a short read, just noticed the 128 pages at the bottom. BL seems stuck on doing short reads lately 

Edit3: And this just appeared. A tiein audiodrama that is a prequel to Execution Force. The Emperor's Judgment
http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/the-emperors-judgement-cd.html


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Joe Parrino has written the Sanctus Reach novella Devourer and two other audios; The Shape of the Hunt (Bad) and Alone (Not listened to it).

I'll get these at some point, but not soon. (I have around 60-70 books to read on my to read bookcase and I made a promise to myself that I am getting no more books until i've cleared at least half of them.)


LotN


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I usually stay away from tie-in novels to recently released gaming-material, like when Dark Vengeance and the Imperial Knights were new. It feels like GW is "_Well Bl you better ram in these new products in every new story from now on so the readers can't miss it._" It's usually half-arsed and focus on the new products rather than having a compelling story.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

It was an interesting novella. All of the assassins felt unique. Seems Culexus is a myth to the other clades.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Another board game? sheesh, how long are we giving this one before it's tossed in the bin by the powers that be?. GW never learn do they. 

I was looking at this the other day for some reason, probably to do with their latest computer game, and I was surprised by how many game systems GW has churned out over the years. 

59 Board games/Table top games
37 computer games (actually its more as I know not all are listed)

Just in the Warhammer/40K genre there have been 22 spin off board/table top games.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Stephen74 said:


> Another board game? sheesh, how long are we giving this one before it's tossed in the bin by the powers that be?. GW never learn do they.
> 
> I was looking at this the other day for some reason, probably to do with their latest computer game, and I was surprised by how many game systems GW has churned out over the years.
> 
> ...


What, a games company releases games! OMG that's awful. :scratchhead:


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

mal310 said:


> What, a games company releases games! OMG that's awful. :scratchhead:


 It's like someone said about having BL products rammed down our throat and the same with what a lot of people have said about the heresy series. The emphasis is on quantity and not quality and people don't like it. 

GW brings out games and then puts a cheesy and half arsed effort in to making people want to by it and when the stuff doesn't fly off the shelves they abandon it or at best consign it to mail order only. 

It damages the brand to constantly churn out tat and it's the customer that suffers because all they do is hike up prices and lower standards. We've all seen it happening over the years. 

Instead of putting out a really high quality product that people want and will stay with they are relying on mugs just buying things for the sake of the brand name, and now they are even losing that.


----------

